# Opinions for new jigsaw



## RogerW (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey guys, new to the forum and new to woodworking. I am upgrading my tools and replacing a 20 year old Craftsman jigsaw. I have a project on paper that is going to require some pretty long gentle radius cuts (around 4 ft ) so I am going to need a new jigsaw.

Money is tight so price is important but I want to strike a balance between quality and price. I just replaced my old 1/4 sheet sander with a Milwaukee VS Orbital (nice tool, 5 yr warranty)

All opinions welcome

Thanks, Roger


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have a DeWalt jig saw and thus far, I haven't had any problems with it. I'm quite happy with it. You can usually pick one up on sale for about $100.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Bosch. :smile:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I sure do like my hitachi! Only paid around $70 if I remember right...

~tom


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

It's worth the $. Ive used Bosch and Dewalt both and the Festool is by far superior IMHO


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

There are a lot of good ones out there. I would look for variable speed, at least 5 amps, and a minimum of a 1" stroke.











 







.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Switching from a B&D jigsaw where most of the cutting action was from vibration, to a Bosch was like night and day. The saw actually does the work....what a concept! :thumbsup:


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

Come on Corbin?!?!?!? There ain't no way that Festool beats my Bosch JS470E! lol atleast for the money.

My vote is for the Bosch which is sweet and for 99.00 you could get the Dewalt which is nice as well.


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

I've had the Bosch 1591 barrel grip for three years now and love it. No problems at all and the barrel grip is something that really helps making smooth curved cuts easy.


----------



## RogerW (Apr 10, 2011)

Burt said:


> I've had the Bosch 1591 barrel grip for three years now and love it. No problems at all and the barrel grip is something that really helps making smooth curved cuts easy.


I see that it is a great tool but the budget just isn't there for a 150 dollar saw. Thanks


----------



## RogerW (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Dwendt, again...a budget buster. I have been looking at the reconditioned DeWalt 317 for about 75 bucks...looked at a Porter Cable today to that seemed pretty beefy


----------



## RogerW (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Cabinetman, this is good info. I saw pretty quick that bigger is better. How about Orbital, is there a real benefit to that?


----------



## RogerW (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Kenbo...I haven't ever had an issue with a Dewalt tool (the batteries are another story but the tools do work well )


----------



## RogerW (Apr 10, 2011)

firemedic said:


> I sure do like my hitachi! Only paid around $70 if I remember right...
> 
> ~tom


Thanks Tom, I have a Hitachi Compound Miter Saw and it performs pretty darn well. I will hafta look at that


----------



## RogerW (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Scott, that makes several for Bosch, maybe I can pick one up reconditoned


----------



## RogerW (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Corbin, I am not familiar with Festool products as I have never owned any but will take a look


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Another vote for Bosch here. Festool is very nice, but EXPENSIVE.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

RogerW said:


> Thanks Scott, that makes several for Bosch, maybe I can pick one up reconditoned


Check Amazon, that's where I got mine. Got a great deal, too.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Iv'e never used this Hitachi CJ90VST, but Reconsales has refurbs for $40. Gotta be better than a $40 B&D, Cman, Skil, or Ryobi.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

knotscott said:


> Iv'e never used this Hitachi CJ90VST, but Reconsales has refurbs for $40. Gotta be better than a $40 B&D, Cman, Skil, or Ryobi.


Same one that I have and I've been very happy with it.

~tom


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> I have a DeWalt jig saw and thus far, I haven't had any problems with it. I'm quite happy with it. You can usually pick one up on sale for about $100.


+1 on the DeWalt.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

dewalt jig saw is great


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

RogerW said:


> Hey guys, new to the forum and new to woodworking. I am upgrading my tools and replacing a 20 year old Craftsman jigsaw. I have a project on paper that is going to require some pretty long gentle radius cuts (around 4 ft ) so I am going to need a new jigsaw.
> 
> Money is tight so price is important but I want to strike a balance between quality and price. I just replaced my old 1/4 sheet sander with a Milwaukee VS Orbital (nice tool, 5 yr warranty)
> 
> ...


Bosch is the best. good luck


----------



## CNYCarl (Apr 16, 2011)

The $100 DeWalt works well. I like the Bosch blades over any other.

If money is an issue (it is with me!) hit craigslist or the local pawn shops and/or flea market- good tools show up at these places quite often. Even better, most flea market sellers are clueless about what to charge for anything but DeWalt. 

If you go that route, do some googling on what the tool goes for new and try to haggle to half that price.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

what you should realy try is some good bosh blades in your jig saw and see how it works. I have a 25 doller black and bleaker jig saw that i got almost two years ago. THis was my first power tool so i did not want to replace it right now also i dint want to spend the money to replace it so i got a pack of bosh blades and it blew me away. It worked so much better than it ever did befor. Also a 8 doller test is a lot better than spending 100 and finding out that it just needed a good blade.


----------



## CNYCarl (Apr 16, 2011)

I'll second what Woodworkingkid said about the Bosch blades. They really bring out the best in a jigsaw.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

i was very impressed with the blades befor with a cheap blade it was very hard to make it follow a line. But now with bosh blades it stoped trying to get off track


----------



## epoxy (Apr 21, 2011)

I'll put another vote in for the Festool. Good guys, too, I've met them at a couple of shows.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

The problem with festool is the price if you read his first post he said that he was on a budget and wanted to spend less than 100


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

epoxy said:


> I'll put another vote in for the Festool. Good guys, too, I've met them at a couple of shows.


 
You met Mr. Festool??? 

Did you get his autograph?

Got any pics? :smile:


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Grizzly has a nice jigsaw that has won many woodworking magazine awards. Excellent price for the calibur of saw.


----------



## trout (Dec 14, 2010)

dewalt


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Love my Bosch 1591EVSK barrel grip (which looks like has been replaced by the JS470EB). I bought mine from CoastalTool.com for $139 I think, which is same price for the JS470EB.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

I got a Bosch JS260 earlier this year. It works great, and it gave me clean cuts in the maple I have used it on.

It was $100 at Menards. Entertainment Book has a 15% off coupon, or they will accept Lowes coupons as well.


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Festool seems to have an awesome set up for all their power tools. I've played with the ROS, the jig saw, and the circular saw and all were outstanding with very little dust. 

The only problem is that I, like Roger, don't have a money garden out back.

Curtis


----------

